# 2013-14 Season Thread



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Interested to see how the new pieces fit.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bargnani is the sorry sack of shit I thought he was.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Letting the Bucks back in.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That's a shame for Brandon Knight. Looks like he was just crossing over and his hamstring gave out on him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Turnovers are killing us. 

Early returns on Hardaway Jr. are positive for me. He is going to be a solid piece off the bench for us.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike Woodson :nonono:


----------

